# My homemade tracks cleaner



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi guys, this is my cleaner, I hope you loke it, regards, Robert.

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipOd-K4wMNoXWGqPDy3PMzeEtRn3sHWqQ_2G6-x-vmVZgLXQqyD4zlNmjYycUX697Q?key=ZGJuanFpN0huMkVvc0daVWFwWVhNVS14OTdLeDBR


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

I suppose it would be nice to give some details. Thank you


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

Ok bt there is not much Spanish in the text, I hoped the pictures and video spoke form themselves. Do you want me to give details fo something?


----------



## MikeB (Feb 11, 2016)

Looks like a fine scotch brite pad on a battery operated motor. I'm guessing the pad will rotate cleaning the rails while the train is operated. 

Almost looks like you can hide that in a box car...


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

The same thing can be done w/ a piece of Masonite - rough side down. Works fine & no batteries or motor.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I suppose the rotating scrubber should do a better job of cleaning compared to a stationary pad ... 
If that's on a DCC system, it would be easy to put power pickups on the trucks, and add a decoder to vary the speed of the brush, maybe not worth the cost though compred to batteries?


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

The idea is not to rely on the tracks for powering the cleaner because its rotational speed should be constant while the carriage should run at lower speeds for an effective job. And it is pushed or towed by the loco, that way I know the track are clean.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm into the low-tech method, myself. I just dip a rag in denatured alcohol, wrap it around my finger, and rub it over the rails. Except after painting or doing scenery work, that's all I've ever needed.

Not meaning to put down your invention -- it's really slick. Just overkill for my needs.


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

I agree, but I do not just what I need to do, but also what I enjoy doing, for example, building my own tools.

Another example is adding a flywheel to a small 0-4-0. I'll post it later.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

rva1945 said:


> I agree, but I do not just what I need to do, but also what I enjoy doing, for example, building my own tools.
> 
> Another example is adding a flywheel to a small 0-4-0. I'll post it later.


That's almost a separate hobby in itself! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> That's almost a separate hobby in itself! :smilie_daumenpos:


I 100% agree.


----------



## nearboston (Dec 19, 2013)

Great Job!


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

Guys, please don't forget that I'm a newcomer here and still low-tech. I don't even have my layout completely designed, just a small oval track to play and experiment with.

Regards,
Robert


----------



## DougL (Feb 2, 2016)

rva, that is a very good piece of work. The pictures explained the whole process. The disks look like stick-on furniture pads. very clever!

That give me ideas - if i cannot find furniture pads, the stores probably have other stick-on products I can adapt.

does it work well? do you use any fluid , perhaps isopropyl alcohol?


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

DougL said:


> rva, that is a very good piece of work. The pictures explained the whole process. The disks look like stick-on furniture pads. very clever!
> 
> That give me ideas - if i cannot find furniture pads, the stores probably have other stick-on products I can adapt.
> 
> does it work well? do you use any fluid , perhaps isopropyl alcohol?


Hi, the disks are in fact stick-on furniture pads . They come in a few flavours, from 25mm (1") to 45mm (slightly less than 2").

I don't use any fluid, except if the rails seem to need it. After a couple of laps then the loco moves smoothly even at lower speeds. Don't apply any alcohol or product directly on the pad as it will remove its adhesive.

Robert


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

I know that it looks ugly and hard to disguise as another carriage, but it is intended to replace a human walking beside the tracks with a piece of cloth in hand and rubbing the rails.


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Homemade Track Cleaner..*

*[rva1945]:* Hello

You just joined in Feb 2016..
Did some individuals that posted in your "Thread",
know that you are from Buenos Aires, the capital city of Argentina.. (South America)..
It also looks like you are using the Fleischmann claw coupler..

*(#1)*
You have submitted a "Fully Operating" homemade track cleaner..



rva1945 said:


> .... the disks are in fact stick-on *furniture pads . *











*(#2)*
You are using the correct type of "Wiping Pad", (Soft Felt)..
I cannot explain, why "course" cleaning pads cannot be used,
because I will be verbally attacked..
There is information on the internet regarding model train * "Added Track Oxidization"..* when using "course" cleaning pads..

*(#3)*
This is not a *[DCC]* "Digital Command Control" operating system.. (Constant V-DCC Power Supply)..
That is why "Batteries" are required to have the rotating wiper pad at a constant same rotation..



rva1945 said:


> .... it is intended to replace a *human walking beside the tracks* with a piece of cloth in hand and rubbing the rails.


*(#4)*
Why spend your hobby time being required to "Manually" cleaning the tracks ??
- Besides -
How does an individual manually clean tracks:
- That are not (100%) reachable ?? .. (Reaching Distance)..
- Without damaging any layout scenery.. (City) ??
......


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Model Train Forum.. (modeltrainforum.com)..*

*[rva1945]:* Hi Again

You just joined in Feb 2016..
You are new to this *"Forum"* and *"New"* to model train railroading..

You proudly show an *"Excellent"* designed and built homemade track cleaner..
It is also (100%) fully functional, doing the required job..

Some of the replies to your "Thread" is *"Not"* what you really expected ??
I can also see some little frustration in your replies..

*Welcome to Model Train Forum..*
......


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

rva1945 said:


> I know that it looks ugly and hard to disguise as another carriage, but it is intended to replace a human walking beside the tracks with a piece of cloth in hand and rubbing the rails.


Good idea, buddy. We all like to comment on things like this, that's what friends do. I hope you see that the comments and questions posted here are part of a discussion we can all learn from. 
There are some layouts that could greatly benefit from your invention, keep up the good work!
Maybe you could disguise it as one of those rail grinding cars.
Look at this carefully, Ed. Rva actually BUILT this!


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*What Friends Do..*

As *[rva1945]* had stated, he is totally *"New" *this hobby and forum..



time warp said:


> Good idea, buddy. We all like to comment on things like this, that's what friends do.
> I hope you see that the comments and questions posted here are part of a discussion we can all learn from.


Then why was it not till "Posting #12" that *[rva1945]* received the "Very First" --> Great Job !
without having comments that has nothing *"Directly" *to do with the homemade tracks cleaner..
- Masonite - rough side down. Works fine & no batteries or motor.. (Nice comment !!)..
- [DCC] decoder to vary the speed of the brush.. (Why ??)..
- It's really slick. Just overkill for my needs.. (Nice comment !!)..



time warp said:


> Look at this carefully, Ed. Rva actually BUILT this!


*[time warp]:*
What is your point ??
You are actually showing *[rva1945]* that there are also "Hecklers" in this Forum..
There is "No" sign of *[rva1945]* and it "May" look like he got tired of these kinds of communications..



time warp said:


> Look at this carefully, Ed. Rva actually BUILT this!


This project is easy peasy for me..
Does an assault rifle count ??
I myself and another individual actually CNC manufactured and built the "Very First" Colt C7 rifle in Canada..
My friend manufactured the "Receiver Upper" and "Receiver Lower"..
I manufactured all the other remaining parts..
This also includes the C7 barrel.. (Barrel Rifling)..
Now the *"Bad"* news..
The Canadian made Colt C7 rifle way out "Performed" the American made Colt C7 rifle..
That is why Colt U.S.A. now owns (Diemaco) Colt Canada !! 








......


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

ED-RRR said:


> ..
> 
> 
> My friend manufactured the "Receiver Upper" and "Receiver Lower"..
> ...


impressive ...
I have been doing some on a smaller scale for some time ...
but a deep hole drill and a button pull are out my range ..
I just buy blanks, and thread / fit / chamber .. don't even profile cut, easier to buy ..


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

ED-RRR said:


> As *[rva1945]* had stated, he is totally *"New" *this hobby and forum..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HO scale? I Thought we were talking about the track cleaner that our friend made.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Rva1945 don't let all the snide remarks get to you. Some people just don't know any better. I think your track cleaning car is great. To build from scratch like that is always more difficult but in your case the end result worked fine. Every time I build something like that it ends up in the trash because it doesn't work.Maybe down the road you'll think of improvements and build another cleaner and then another with each one getting more efficient. Heck even Henry Ford lost his first two car companies before his third one finally hit the mark.


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Using Different Track Cleaners.. (Reply To Others)..*

*Bright Boy: *
Sold at Walthers Trains..
Described as --> *"Abrasive"* track cleaner..

*Bright Boy: (Product)*
It is a hard rubber eraser with fine "Metal" particles inside..
It works just like "Sand Paper"..









*Masonite:*
It is a type of "Hardboard" made of steam-cooked and pressure-molded wood fibres.. (Not Hardwood).. 

*Masonite Track Cleaner:*
http://model-railroad-hobbyist.com/node/6034
From Project: It does have some good cleaning results..
From Project: It won't clean paint or other heavy grunge (leave that for the *Bright-Boy*)..









*Masonite Track Cleaner: *
From the above picture, it is obvious that some "Oxidisation" is being removed..
-But-
How can it "Not" be a "Non" - *"Abrasive Track Cleaner"*, without using any type of "Cleaning Fluid", to remove the "Track Oxidation" ??

*CMX Clean Machine:*
Sold at Tony's Train Exchange.. 
Described as --> "Non - Abrasive" track cleaner..

*CMX Clean Machine: (Product)*
Uses a heavily waited "Fine Cloth" wiper pad..
A track "Cleaning Solution" is used to remove the "Oxidisation"..









*Special Note:*
Any "Extra" (Fine Scratches) on the "Track", from any *"Abrasive Cleaning", *
gives the crud a place to "Root" into the exterior fine scratches and will build up !!

==========================

*My Found Proof: (100% Backup)..*

https://tonystrains.com/product/cmx-clean-machine-ho/
Track and Wheel Cleaning..
Clean track, and wheels are absolutely necessary for reliable [DCC] Digital Command Control operations..

https://tonystrains.com/product/cmx-clean-machine-ho/
Track Cleaning..
*Semi-Abrasive Pads:* Brite Boys, Masonite Pads, Ink Type Erasers, are just a few of the inexpensive *"Semi-Abrasive"* cleaning pads that are available..
These pads all remove oxidation and maybe some contaminants but have one serious drawback..
As soon as you start using them, the pads begin to load up with organic contaminants 
and eventually will spread a thin layer of these “Contaminants” on your track..

*[rva1945]:* My homemade tracks cleaner..
This is a "Motorized" rotating "Soft Pad"..
"Non - Abrasive" track cleaner..
......


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

In general, nickel silver [or German Silver] track is fairly corrosion free .. and the color of the grunge coming off can tell you if it's track corrosion or other contaminants coming off when you do any type, or level of abrasion cleaning.. in most cases the grunge is black , from airborne dust, small amounts of oil, simple finger contact on the rail .. in some cases the residue may be a gray color, which indicates an actual zinc oxide residue, from actual track corrosion [usually from acidic contaminants], however zinc oxide is much softer [lower brinell hardess number] than the track itself ..and is removed relatively easily .. the origional poster has a good idea in using very low abrasion pads, as aggressive cleaning pads can leave very minute scratches in the track that can accelerate grunge retention over time


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*My (x2) Professional Track Cleaning Machines..*

*My "Present" track cleaning crew:*
- CMX Clean Machine from Tony's Train Exchange.. (Non - Abrasive)..
- CRC 2-26 an "Excellent" electrical cleaning product.. (Increases Electrical Conductivity)..
- Miniatronics Electrak Clean II Track Cleaning.. (Now Obsolete).. (Fully Electronic).. 
(The Electrak Clean uses an internal 9.V-DC battery to generate a high voltage, high frequency, to clean the track)..

*Special Note:*
- Used Google and Searched --> CRC 2-26.. (Under Images)..
- CMX Clean Machine from Tony's Train Exchange "Also" popped up.. (Why) ??









*My "Future" track cleaning crew:*
To be "Modified"..
- My era is "Late Steam" and "Early Diesel".. (Canadian National).. 
- Miniatronics Electrak Clean II track cleaner was using an "Athearn" (B Class Dummy Locomotive)..
- All the contents will be placed into a Proto 2000 (B Class Dummy Locomotive)..
- The CMX Clean Machine is (100%) brass made..
- It will be (100%) prime painted, then painted (100%) flat black.. 
- Required "Decals" (All White) will be also added..









*CMX Clean Machine:* (Professional Usage)..
These (x2) track cleaning tankers are used "All" the time.. 








......


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

So, ED, Rva starts a thread showing us all HIS excellent invention. Not an idea, a working machine.
We comment favorably on said excellent idea.
You chastise US for commenting on Rva's excellent machine.
Now, here YOU are with your figurative foot on Rva's throat, singing the praises of your " virtual" track cleaners, having just posted a tutorial on track cleaning methods in use since the 1940's!
2 things: Learn how to clean your frigging wheels and, ALL electric trains need clean track! Not just DCC!
Pinhead.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

A lot of the "grunge" on tracks comes from the electrical pickup wheels that spark wherever they bump up and down and that leaves carbon on the tracks. The carbon get picked up by other wheels and spread around as the train moves. A clean cloth around two fingers with some regular alcohol on it will clean the tracks as well or better than anything else. Try it. It's dirt cheap too.


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Metallurgists.. (On Sight)..*



wvgca said:


> In general, nickel silver *[or German Silver]* track is fairly corrosion free .. and the color of the grunge coming off can tell you if it's track corrosion or other contaminants coming off when you do any type, or level of abrasion cleaning..
> ... Bla Bla Bla ....


*[wvgca]:* So now you are a *"Metallurgists"..*
Do have a "Degree" in "Metallurgy" ??
How do you "Actually" know how much "Nickel Silver" is in "Any" model train track "Manufacture" ?? 

*Nickel Silver: (Definitions)..*
Mailechort, German silver, Argentan, new silver, nickel brass, albata, alpacca, or electrum.. 

*Nickel Silver: (Metal Properties)..*
- Is a copper alloy with nickel and often zinc.. 
- The usual formulation is 60% copper, 20% nickel and 20% zinc.. 
--> *"Nickel Silver"* is named for its "Silvery" appearance, but it contains no elemental silver unless plated..

*Warning:*
The information from *[wvgca]* is only *"Theory",* without any proven "Facts"..
......


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

ED-RRR said:


> *[wvgca]:* So now you are a *"Metallurgists"..*
> Do have a "Degree" in "Metallurgy" ??
> How do you "Actually" know how much "Nickel Silver" is in "Any" model train track "Manufacture" ??
> 
> ...


The " FACT" is the track gets dirty and needs cleaned! Rva invented a machine to help do that.:goofball:


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Metallurgists.. (On Sight)..*

*[time warp]:*
Since you have "Not" posted any "Feedback" regarding *[wvgca] *"Metallurgy" posting,
you must "Also" agree (100%) that *[wvgca] *information to be (100%) true..

*[time warp]:*
Could you please "Verify" if *[wvgca] *"Metallurgy" posting, can be "Verified" (100%) ??
......


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

ED-RRR said:


> *[time warp]:*
> Since you have "Not" posted any "Feedback" regarding *[wvgca] *"Metallurgy" posting,
> you must "Also" agree (100%) that *[wvgca] *information to be (100%) true..
> 
> ...


Why don't you prove him wrong? Somewhere else. This thread is about Rva and his invention, not you.


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*[time warp] --> "Track Cleaners"..*



time warp said:


> So, ED, Rva starts a thread showing us all HIS excellent *invention.* Not an idea, a working machine.





time warp said:


> The " FACT" is the track gets dirty and needs cleaned! Rva *invented* a machine to help do that..


*[rva1945]:*
He has an "Excellent" --> "Custom Made" electric track polishing "Track Cleaner" for [HO] scale..

*[time warphis]:*
Sorry to say, but this is not an *"Invention"..*
Many years back, there was a (x4) small rotating pads, "Track Cleaner" for [HO] scale.. (Now Obsolete)..
The only available electric track polishing "Track Cleaner" is from "Lionel".. (x3 Track System)..











time warp said:


> We comment favorably on said excellent idea.


*Total --> B.S.*
Why "Not" until Posting #12 --> Did "Anyone" post a "Great Job!"
without posting "Required" added recommendations ??



time warp said:


> Learn how to clean your frigging wheels and, ALL electric trains need clean track!
> Not just DCC!


*[time warp]:*
You are "Not" quoting" from "Me".. (ED-RRR)..
You are actually "Quoting" from.. (Below Web Site)..



ED-RRR said:


> https://tonystrains.com/product/cmx-clean-machine-ho/
> Track and Wheel Cleaning..
> Clean track, and wheels are absolutely necessary for reliable [DCC] Digital Command Control operations..


......


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Well that proves that doesn't it? Since you found that on a website that means I don't have to clean my track anymore since I'm DC.
Look in the Forum rules and guidelines for the word hijack


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*[time warp]: --> Warning: A Total Moron..*



time warp said:


> Why don't you prove him wrong? Somewhere else.
> This thread is about Rva and his invention, not you.


*[time warp]: *
Question: (#1)
Are you talking about *[wvgca] ??*

*[time warp]: *
Question: (#2)
Did you "Not" read any previous "Postings" in this "Same Thread" from *[wvgca] ??*
--> *[wvgca]:* Posting #25..

*Warning: *
There 'May-Be total "Morons" like *[time warp]* in this "Forum"..

*Conclusion: *
Come to your own "Conclusions".. 
Does *[time warp] *really know "What" he is "Talking About" ??
......


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

ED-RRR said:


> *[time warp]: *
> Question: (#1)
> Are you talking about *[wvgca] ??*
> 
> ...


Yes ED, you are absolutely correct. From now on I will refer to you on everything. Plus I'll have some free time to build an altar to honor your intelligence since I don't have to waste time cleaning my track. I'll mail you a butterfly net tomorrow.:appl:


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

norgale said:


> A clean cloth around two fingers with some regular alcohol on it will clean the tracks as well or better than anything else. Try it. It's dirt cheap too.


True enough, except I have tunnels .. not a big deal with a curved stick ..
But I like the method from rva1945 , rather than just buy something, and any commercial track cleaning car is worth a fair bit, he just built one, it does the job, and he built it himself ..I enjoy seeing any home built or scratch built item 
congrats rva1945


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

ED-RRR said:


> *[wvgca]:* So now you are a *"Metallurgists"..*
> Do have a "Degree" in "Metallurgy" ??
> How do you "Actually" know how much "Nickel Silver" is in "Any" model train track "Manufacture" ??
> ......


Nope, no degree .. 
Second question is easy too..
if it's shiny nickel looking track, it should be 100% nickel silver ..


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

Has it occurred to anyone that ED-RRR may in fact be a *["computer"]*? :sly:


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

:smokin:


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Mark R. said:


> Nickel silver is a copper alloy with nickel and often zinc. The usual formulation is 60% copper, 20% nickel and 20% zinc. Nickel silver is named for its silvery appearance, but it contains no elemental silver unless plated.
> 
> It is preferred for the track in electrically powered model railway layouts, as its oxide is conductive.
> 
> ...


Watch out, he may post a picture of an assault rifle again.


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Clowns.. (Nothing To Prove)..*



norgale said:


> ... A clean cloth around two fingers with some regular alcohol on it will clean the tracks as well or better than anything else.
> Try it. It's dirt cheap too.


*[norgale]:* Are you talking to me ??



rva1945 said:


> ..... but it is intended to replace a human walking beside the tracks with *a piece of cloth *in hand and rubbing the rails.





ED-RRR said:


> *[wvgca]:* So now you are a *"Metallurgists"..*
> How do you "Actually" know how much *"Nickel Silver"* is in "Any" model train track "Manufacture" ??





wvgca said:


> Second question is easy too..
> .... if it's *shiny nickel looking track*, it should be *100% nickel silver ..*


What the heck is he now talking about ??



rva1945 said:


> Guys, please don't forget that I'm a newcomer here and still low-tech.
> I don't even have my layout completely designed, just a small oval track to play and experiment with.
> Regards, Robert


I tried to help *[rva1945]* in my postings #17 and #18..
I also warned *[rva1945]* about "Hecklers" since he just joined this "Forum".. (Join Date: Feb 2016).. 

*[time warp]:*
Since this "Forum" has no rules or regulations, anyone can talk about anything, including "Politics" & "Religion"..
That is why "Hecklers" like yourself, can say anything attacking an individual..

A question to you "Clowns"..
When was the last time that *[rva1945]* posted in this "Thread" ?? 
*[rva1945]:* Posting #16 --> 06-18-2016, June 18/2016..
......


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

ED-RRR:

Power down and reboot. Your communications module needs to be upgraded.


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Another Useless Quote.. (Heckler)..*



JNXT 7707 said:


> ED-RRR:
> Power down and reboot.
> Your communications module needs to be upgraded.


This is another example what this *"Forum"* has now become..
An open *"Media"* conversation web site, with "No" rules or "Regulations"..

*Question:*
Is this "Model Train Forum about helping "Others"
- OR -
Now about being a *"Media"* site full of *"Hecklers"??*
......


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Track Cleaning.. (And Much More)..*

*[rva1945]:* 
You have an excellent "Track Cleaning Machine" that is *"Non-Abrasive"..*
There are some "Posts" in your "Thread" how they "Only Clean" their train tracks..

There is a big problem after you have just "Cleaned" the train tracks..
Once the "Locomotive" runs on the track, "Oxidisation" will start again..

*Oxidisation:*
- Noun
- The process of oxidizing; the addition of oxygen to a compound with a loss of electrons; always occurs accompanied by reduction..

==================

*Special Notes: (#1)*
After only "Cleaning" the train tracks, many "Professional’s" will coat the train tracks with a "Protective Coating"..
This "Minimizes" maintenance time and also increases the train tracks "Conductivity"..

*Rail Zip: (PT23)*
- Is a concentrated advanced technology track cleaner and corrosion inhibitor..









*CRC 2-26:*
- Plastic safe lubricant.. 
- Penetrant corrosion inhibitor that helps prevent electrical malfunctions caused by water penetration, humidity, condensation or corrosion..
- Restores resistance values and helps stop current leakage..

An "Excellent" electrical cleaning product.. (Increases Electrical Conductivity)..
It is also "Much" cheaper ($'s) than Rail Zip (PT23)..









==================

*Special Notes: (#2)*
There used to be "Other" manufactures that made a "Liquid Track Cleaner".. (Now Obsolete)..

*CMX Clean Machine:*
Sold at Tony's Train Exchange.. 
Described as --> *"Non - Abrasive" *track cleaner..

*CMX Clean Machine: (Product)*
Uses a heavily weighted "Fine Cloth" wiper pad.. (Corduroy)..
A track "Cleaning Solution" is used to remove the "Oxidisation".. (Noun)..









*CMX Clean Machine: (Cleaning Fluid)*
When used with CRC 2-26, it will "Clean" the train track and add a "Protective Coating"..








......


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

ED, Here are some [FACTS] that you will probably ignore.:
Rva posted 6 times( remember him? This is his thread)
15 Positive or encouraging posts from forum members, not including ED-RRR.
12 posts from ED- RRR 
Rva posted last on 6 - 18, just before ED-RRR's first post.
These "[FACTS]" probably won't penetrate that bowling ball on top of your neck


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Can Not Read In Posting #'s Sequences !!*



time warp said:


> ED, Here are some [FACTS] that you will probably ignore.:
> Rva posted 6 times( remember him? This is his thread)
> 15 Positive or encouraging posts from forum members, not including ED-RRR.
> 12 posts from ED- RRR
> ...


Then why was it not till "Posting #12" , you "Moron"..


nearboston said:


> Great Job!


Without any "Added" or "Required" modifications ??
......


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

ED-RRR said:


> Then why was it not till "Posting #12" , you "Moron"..
> 
> Without any "Added" or "Required" modifications ??
> ......


Post#6- encouraging. Bowling ball


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

ED-RRR said:


> This is another example what this *"Forum"* has now become..
> An open *"Media"* conversation web site, with "No" rules or "Regulations"..
> 
> *Question:*
> ...


ED-RRR:

I do apologize as yes, it is a form of "Heckling". I am also trying to have a bit of fun with you and try to lighten this whole thread up a bit. 
But carry on...and is there any more information on track cleaners that you haven't told us yet? :goofball:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Enough, already, ED!!!

In spite of the fact that you love the word, you refuse to face FACTS.

As others have pointed out, *YOU* were the first person to get nasty on this thread.

This was pretty minor, a snide comment at everyone else:


ED-RRR said:


> *[rva1945]:* Hello
> 
> You just joined in Feb 2016..
> Did some individuals that posted in your "Thread",
> know that you are from Buenos Aires, the capital city of Argentina.. (South America)..


Then you immediately follow up with this:



ED-RRR said:


> *[rva1945]:* Hi Again
> 
> You just joined in Feb 2016..
> You are new to this *"Forum"* and *"New"* to model train railroading..
> ...


The first statement -- why point out his newness? Don't you think that might be insulting?

The second -- a nice compliment, if awkwardly phrased.

The third -- all any of us saw, prior to you trying to put a negative spin on it, was a good back and forth discussion which accepted different opinions and perspectives, which you clearly can't tolerate.

And if you really wanted to welcome him, why did you poison a perfectly good thread with your snide remarks? Even if they weren't meant to be snide, your behavior is such that people can't help seeing them that way.

Then, after Time Warp made an innocuous comment, you blew up.

Let me be perfectly clear (and since you like this formatting, I'll use it):*YOU ARE THE PROBLEM HERE. PEOPLE REACT TO YOU BADLY BECAUSE YOU TREAT THEM BADLY.*

Either Shape Up or Ship Out. You are single-handedly poisoning the forum. *EVERY* nasty comment directed at you is in response to your behavior. I say again: *EVERY ONE!*

And to rva1945, I'm sorry this jackass had to ruin your first experience here.

And I'm also sorry that ED, rather than learning his lesson, will see this as another attack, ask me to prove why he is wrong, and completely fail to learn the lesson.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I hope this isn't going to turn into another platform for ED-RRR.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> I hope this isn't going to turn into another platform for ED-RRR.


Turn into? It already is.


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

My oh my. Been reading through this thread and I suddenly realize I haven't been using enough "quotation" marks....

Sorry. My bad. Very nice work there, Rva1945. If you can still be found on this forum, that is.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Smokinapankake said:


> My oh my. Been reading through this thread and I suddenly realize I haven't been using enough "quotation" marks....
> 
> Sorry. My bad. Very nice work there, Rva1945. If you can still be found on this forum, that is.


I consider Rva to be an asset to this forum. I have dreamed up a lot of ideas, but Rva built his.


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

Smokinapankake said:


> My oh my. Been reading through this thread and I suddenly realize I haven't been using enough "quotation" marks....
> 
> Sorry. My bad. Very nice work there, Rva1945. If you can still be found on this forum, that is.


I'm still here.

I must admit I'm surprised about how my post turned out.

It doesn't matter. I'm happy with my decoder that I just bought, can't wait to see it working on DCC++.

Regards.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Please keep coming back, We want to hear what you have to say! Thanks!


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

time warp said:


> I consider Rva to be an asset to this forum. I have dreamed up a lot of ideas, but Rva built his.


:appl:


----------



## Homeless by Choice (Apr 15, 2016)

*Rva Thanks for posting your idea*

Rva,

Thanks for posting your idea. I certainly appreciate all new thoughts and ideas. Whether I choose to use the new information is completely up to me. I don't feel that I ever have any right to destroy a thread with garbage just because I am having a bad day.

I am new to this forum and am/was shocked by this garbage. None of it had anything to do with your idea. It certainly contaminated the whole thread and to some degree, it lessened the quality of the entire forum.

Sincerely,
LeRoy


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Welcome & Thank You..*



Homeless by Choice said:


> ...... I am new to this forum and am/was *shocked by this garbage. *
> None of it had anything to do with your idea.
> It certainly contaminated the whole thread and to some degree, it lessened the quality of the entire forum......
> Sincerely, LeRoy


Thank you for your *"Input"..*
I am sorry that I had to go "Off Subject"
- But -
Many other "Individuals" wanted to input "Challenges" against 
*[rva1945]* excellent "Track Cleaning Machine" that is *"Non-Abrasive"..*

Maybe it might become time for more "New Comers" in this "Forum", to request actual "Technical" help information..
--> Not "Heckers"..
......


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Problems With Hecklers.. (#1)*

There is a reason why they are called *"Hecklers"..*
They have nothing better to do, but to take up space, and to be also well known in this "Forum"..

A gift for my dear friend ED-RRR
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=89754&page=2
*[Big Ed]* and myself *[ED-RRR]* proved that the "Heckler" *[fcwilt]* was (100%) "Incorrect" --> (Noun - Oxidisation)..
*[fcwilt] *replied "Just Having Fun"..
Then the *"Hecklers"* had a field day playing with "Their" own words..

Heckler: *[wvgca] *
This "Thread".. (Metallurgists)..
--> which indicates an actual zinc oxide residue, from actual track corrosion [usually from acidic contaminants], 
however zinc oxide is much softer [lower brinell hardess number]...
Another "Thread".. (Digitrax Controller - Beeping Sounds)..
--> Gives advice/help to others using [DCC] "Digitrax" when he uses the [DCC] "Model Rectifier Corporation"..

Heckler: (Posting Now Removed !!)..
Masonite Track Cleaner --> Is "Not" Abrasive..
My *[ED-RRR]* "Posting #24" (This Thread) --> Proved this individual (100%) "Incorrect"..

Hecklers: *[time warp] [CTValleyRR]*
This "Thread"..
Other "Threads"..
--> Have never posted any "Technical" information to help others, in the "Same" thread I am in..
--> Have never "Proven" that my "Technical" information is "Incorrect"..
......


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Problems With Hecklers.. (#2)*

Hecklers in this "Forum" can be also known as "Media Bullies"..

*Model Train Forum Rules And Guidelines..*
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/misc....ate=ForumRules

*FREE SPEECH:*
The Union Station forum is intended for more light-hearted socializing, such as talking about hobbies, music, weather, sports or sharing recipes, jokes, etc.
Please refrain from posting on *political topics* as they tend to disrupt the decorum of this forum. 
Any posts that in the judgment of the forum management don't meet those guidelines will be removed without further comment. 
Any replies that include quotes from removed comments will be removed as well.

*Question:*
Why does the "Union Station" have a lot postings to do with *"Politics"* and *"Religion" ??*

*ADDITIONAL GUIDELINES AND EXPECTATIONS:*
Should you find a post objectionable or offensive, do NOT address the poster in question on the boards. 
This is inflammatory posting and only serves to incite retaliation and escalate the situation.. 

*An Example:*
*[gunrunnerjohn]* "Forum Administrator" --> This is an example of a "Response" in a "Thread" from the present "Forum Administrator"..








......


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Man....why don't you* ALL* you kiss and make up already!
GGGGGGGGee!

rva nice car build. :thumbsup:

You got plans to hide it with some kind of body?
Cut those long studs down some if you can?
Maybe mount some kind of tank where the batteries are?
Maybe a work caboose's shed over the motor?

Another ideal to cover it?








See the flatcar here it is an N scale homemade track cleaning car.
The "canvas" cover is just masking tape painted and ruffled up a little to make it look like a canvas cover.
This would be easy to make and lift off easy if you have the need. Make the box out some cardboard then add the tape over it and paint.
Just a couple ideals for you. 
You got to hide the stuff somehow right?


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Track Maintenance..*



JNXT 7707 said:


> ED-RRR:
> I do apologize as yes, it is a form of *"Heckling". *
> I am also trying to have a bit of fun with you and try to lighten this whole thread up a bit.
> But carry on...and is there any *more information on track cleaners* that you haven't told us yet? :goofball:


Just *"Cleaning"* a model train track is only a short term *"Resolution".*
Must prevent "Oxidisation" (Noun), building up on the train tracks..

*(#1)*
I would "Never" use an *"Abrasive"* track cleaner, because this will also increase "Oxidisation" (Noun).. (Very Fine Scratches)..

*CRC-226: *
Track cleaning that works - YouTube..
*"Non-Abrasive" *track cleaner.. (Using Soft Cork)..
Uses *CRC 2-26 *electrical liquid for cleaning and leaving a conductive thin coating on my *[DCC] *tracks.. 
Once dry the film coating on the rails provides reliable power pick-up and helps prevent the build up of muck on wheels..








......


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

I have used abrasive cleaners on my rails, but in specific locations, to increase traction.
I have Lionel 027 tubular rail. 
It does help, as I have one engine with bare steel wheels, no rubber rings.
(Yes, BullFrog Snot is on the horizon, as soon as I can talk my wife into having a jar of Bull Frog _SNOT_ in the house)

All the rest, I clean with rubbing alcohol, cloth rag on fingers. Works 100%.

rva1945, as a scratch builder (wannabe) I commend your work. Looks flawless.
The only drawback I can see is you have to replace the batteries sometimes.
Gee......that's just terrible. :la: :la:

You stick around here! We need quality members like you.
You'll find guys like Time Warp, Big Ed, Cycleops, wvgca, and many more are great. Some may get a zinger in here and there, but they are the first to help if you ask.


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Keep It Simple..*



rva1945 said:


> I know that it looks ugly and hard to disguise as another carriage,





Big Ed said:


> rva nice car build. :thumbsup:
> 
> You got plans to hide it with some kind of body?
> Cut those long studs down some if you can?
> ...


*(#1)*
I would highly suggest the way *[Big Ed]* suggested using the "Canvas" cover up procedure..
It will be much "Easier" to use without any "Major" added "Modifications..
--> Hide your "Battery" charger "Connector", under the "Flat Car".. 

*(#2)*
Use (Very Thin Solid Cardboard) to make a "Support Frame" (x4) sides, to rest onto your "Flat Car".. 
Place "Temporary" spacers over "All" the internal hardware..

*(#3)*
Use "Window" plastic window covering..
Very "Slowly" with a "Hair Dryer", shrink the "Window" plastic window covering..

*(#4)*
Now "Paint" this "Canvas" cover up, with a "Dull" black or blue, color..
......


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

rva1945 said:


> I know that it looks ugly and hard to disguise as another carriage, but it is intended to replace a human walking beside the tracks with a piece of cloth in hand and rubbing the rails.


in my opinion, appearance doesn't matter much ...
if the looks of the cleaning car are distracting , it's easy just to take it off the layout when you're not using it ..


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

ED-RRR, Please print off this entire thread, arrange it in a nice ,large frame and hang it up on your wall. Admire it, brag to your "friends" about it. This is your legacy, your "work", Carefully crafted with every unrestrained keystroke you've made on your overused keyboard. A sad journey for all of us into a shallow, empty, small place that I, as well as others I'm sure, want no part of.


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Track Cleaning Car..*



wvgca said:


> in my opinion, *appearance* doesn't matter much ...
> if the looks of the cleaning car are distracting , it's easy just to take it off the layout when you're not using it ..


A "Track Cleaning Car" should be used as often as "Possible"..
That is why *"Appearance"* is very important to a model railroad "Enthusiast"..
......


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*[time warp]..*



time warp said:


> ED-RRR, Please print off this entire thread, arrange it in a nice ,large frame and hang it up on your wall. ...
> Bla Bla Bla ..


*[time warp]*
Why do you *"Not"* stick your *"Fat Nose"* somewhere else ??









*[time warp]* is "Constantly" proving that he is a total "Moron".. (Heckler)..
*[time warp]* has "Not" posted any of his own "Technical" information in this "Thread"..
*[time warp]* will be "Constantly" posting total "Useless" postings in this "Thread", driving "Away" --> any new comers..
......


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

ED-RRR, just as an aside...why do you use so may parentheses and brackets? :sly:


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*"Parentheses"*



JNXT 7707 said:


> ED-RRR, just as an aside...
> why do you use so may parentheses and brackets?..


I was a blue collar project manufacturing engineer (On The Shop Floor),
to insure that all CNC (Computer Numerical Control) machines operated (100%) correctly,
to manufacture foreign made military gun --> parts..

The CNC operator was also responsible to do (100%) inspection of each component made..
Through many years of manufacturing experience, making "ODS" (Operating Detail Sheets),
the CNC operator will miss the "Required" inspection requirements..
After adding high lighted information, the CNC operator knew what was very important..
......


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

ED-RRR said:


> I was a blue collar project manufacturing engineer (On The Shop Floor),
> 
> to insure that all CNC (Computer Numerical Control) machines operated (100%) correctly,
> 
> ...



As a guy who does preventive equipment maintenance on equipment. if I had inspection sheets setup the way you are describing I would ignore them and do it my own way.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

ED-RRR said:


> Hecklers: *[time warp] [CTValleyRR]*
> This "Thread"..
> Other "Threads"..
> --> Have never posted any "Technical" information to help others, in the "Same" thread I am in..
> ...


Thank you for proving my point.

Now please go away.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

ED-RRR said:


> A "Track Cleaning Car" should be used as often as "Possible"..
> That is why *"Appearance"* is very important to a model railroad "Enthusiast"..
> ......


Why??
It's a tool to fulfill a need, and in my opinion, should be used when necessary, for it's specific function .. 
I'm not anal to the point of cleaning my track "as often as possible", even just to watch a nice cmx car go around ..plus in my case, that era of car is not prototypical ...

usual disclaimer...your mileage may vary ..


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

RVA1945, you did good job on the project, keep it up to make ED-RRR to whine, hee hee. Ha ha.


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm in the process of designing one that will run on power from the rails, regardless of DCC or analog.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

rva1945 said:


> I'm in the process of designing one that will run on power from the rails, regardless of DCC or analog.


should be fairly easy to do .. power pickup wipers, bridge rectifier, and maybe a 7805 voltage regulator to give constant voltage instead of the batteries ..


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

You have just read my mind, as the solution was a rectifier bridge and a 7805!! That will run on both DCC and analog, provided the analog voltage exceeds 7V for the regulator to properly output 5V.

Regards,
Robert


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

rva1945 said:


> You have just read my mind, as the solution was a rectifier bridge and a 7805!! That will run on both DCC and analog, provided the analog voltage exceeds 7V for the regulator to properly output 5V.
> 
> Regards,
> Robert


you will lose 1.4v through the bridge, so DC would need 6.4V minimum, and thats about where most DC loco's will start to move decently ...with DCC you may need a small heat sink on the 7805 as you would be dissipating the excess 8v approximate .. try first and see how hot the 7805 gets T0220 case should be okay ..
don't forget pictures  
if your current electric motor driving the pad is okay at 6v, then 5v should be okay, if too slow maybe use a higher voltage regulator?


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

rva1945 said:


> You have just read my mind, as the solution was a rectifier bridge and a 7805!! That will run on both DCC and analog, provided the analog voltage exceeds 7V for the regulator to properly output 5V.
> 
> Regards,
> Robert


I hope you guys don't mind me lurking in your thread. I'm not DCC but I'm very interested in this.
Were I to get involved in it my interest would be to operate things like rotary snowplows and railroad cranes,etc.
Thanks, impressive stuff.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

time warp said:


> I hope you guys don't mind me lurking in your thread. I'm not DCC but I'm very interested in this.
> We're I to get involved in it my interest would be to operate things like rotary snowplows and railroad cranes,etc.
> Thanks, impressive stuff.


rotary snowplow would be pretty straight forward, same as what rva1945 is doing ...crane needs start /stop and direction change .. small wireless relay off ebay would do it, depending on functions needed, I buy them for sprayer remotes and feed wagon controls ,, from 10 bucks and up with keyfob remote


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

Years ago I built a Mung Burner for a friend of mine. If I can get any photos I'll try to post them. I used a pair of Masonite pads that could be raised and lowered, to clean the track.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

rva1945 .. how did you make out with the track power / voltage regulator option that you were talking about earlier in this thread??
just curious


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

Well, I did nothing to the tracks cleaner, except using it when necessary.

I'm in the process of designing my layout, still collecting wood plancks for the base and experimenting with my homemade dcc base station.

Regards,
Robert


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Interesting idea. I had been pondering something like that using some Dremel buffing wheels (of which I mave many). It's great when you can come with something yourself, rather that spending $$$. Nice job!

-J.


----------

